# Skinny Water Adventure Logo Contest!



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

O.K....I give up! 

We really need to get some shirts & hats going, but I have finally come to the conclusion that if I try to design a logo it will just never get done. Too busy, too brain dead, and it will never be good enough lol.

Here's what we need:

Extreme cool of course!, representative of what we do, but sorta 'Nike swoosh' simple. We like using a stalking Heron. (For one it looks like Capt. Tricia with the legs & nose), but that's exactly what we do...stalk skinny water on foot in a highly visual sense. Unfortunately, all of the Heron art we see is boring and I'm not good enough to bring one to the "action status" we're looking for. 

The winner gets a long day of fishing for 4 with a night of lodging here in Port Mansfield, plus 4 of those awesome new Martian green Titanium FTU rods. If you've never been down here it's a real treat, and if you haven't picked up one of these rods you might want to.

We know there's a lot of talent here, so looking forward to having some fun...and, certainly looking forward to making some awesome hats & shirts happen.

Thanks, and good luck!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

sent ya an email


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Mike - Shoot a PM to Brad (TXPaleRider). He can make your logo happen, as well as the hats, shirts, etc. That's his biz. He's done a couple logos for me, and the shirts for the CTCU, among other things. 

In the meantime, you might wanna make your avatar happen.


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

Olyve Oyl switchin Popeye's legs with a graphite rod.


Uuk-ukukukukuk !

rk


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

McTrout said:


> Here's what we need:
> 
> Extreme cool of course!, representative of what we do, but sorta 'Nike swoosh' simple. We like using a stalking Heron. *(For one it looks like Capt. Tricia with the legs & nose),* but that's exactly what we do...stalk skinny water on foot in a highly visual sense. Unfortunately, all of the Heron art we see is boring and I'm not good enough to bring one to the "action status" we're looking for.
> 
> ...


 NEWS FLASH...Port Mansfield Gazette. "Local big mouthed fishing guide's body finally found, good looking local lady fishing guide cleared of all wrong doings"

ROFLMAO!! You're a brave man, McRubberLips!!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I smell a challenge.


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Is there a deadline for getting our entries in?


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Deadline? Good question. Heck, we've waited so long now, but is two weeks enough? 

Shadman...Avatar huh? Well flip. What's wrong with "McTrout's Avatar"?


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Two weeks sounds real good.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I think it ought to be a pic of Mike with a lil cape and a crown,and for a staff he would hold 1 of those ugly but awsome rods they are so light,I wished I would have thought about it and barrowed 1 of those for a few cast!
Or you could send me 1 I will send it back when I get threw testing it.

 Mike the Prince Mansfield


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Ha...

Nay TigerMan, needs to be more of a picture of Captain Kildee than me lol. 

Anyway, really enjoyed you guys, and I can't tell you how much I appreciated the phone call earlier. Good call...really got me thinking.

Also, yes, those Martian green rods rock. Come back and see me and I'll find one for ya. 

Now get busy and create a cool logo for us.


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

I realized the image of McPopeye dancing around in a circle at the length of Olyve's left arm and the swooshing of the graphite switch from her right, could leave a mark(s). Don't want to send ya, over to the Nervous Hospital !

Sorry, I went there ! 

But, I will place an order for a dozen of whatever T-Shirts, Trica has printed.

rk


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*My Three*

Using the latest and greatest in digi-hand technologies I quickly came up with a few ideas to help get some brains working. Something that will show up good on a hat, visor, or back of a shirt. Just add color to finish the flag.:headknock

If anyone wants to use or digitize any of these ideas feel free. Just invite me on the trip and we'll call it even.

I actually used this crazy new technology to design my avatar. It's a crazy program that took me 27+ years to master.

Good luck McTrout and Company, and thanks for the articles in the GCC!


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

Have you concidered a Trout wearing a scottish Kilt showing his "knees". I will try drawing it later but it was just a thought maybe as a partner to your heron. redhen & jim d


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Brian, 

The "Life is a Trip Measured in Inches" is a done deal. You already get a cool thank-you prize. Thanks!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

This is a great pose, combine this with the lettering. I have know idea how to put it all together.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Gotta have the pink t-backs...I have a picture if it will help. 

TH


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

McTrout said:


> Brian,
> 
> The "Life is a Trip Measured in Inches" is a done deal. You already get a cool thank-you prize. Thanks!


You get a "Your-welcome" prize from me. Your welcome!

Take Care!


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Do you want the standing tall stalking empirical Heron, the beak down neck in an S-curve stalking Heron, or the flapping animated Audubon stalking Heron


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

*logo trouble posting pic*

it wont show up, i know it been asked 100 times but i can't find the thread how do i post the pic?


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

*ooppss.. here you go*

logo


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

ok, gona stick my neck in the running too, this is just one idea.


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

ooops, forgot something.


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Not sure if anyone can use these, but here ya go anyway...


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

*Let's try this one*

Here is my shot at it. The text can obviously be switched, font changed or messed with in pretty much any other way.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Ha.

Check out this EtchASketch entry. Gotta love it, so y'all don't be skeered!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

McTrout said:


> Ha.
> 
> Check out this EtchASketch entry. Gotta love it, so y'all don't be skeered!


LMAO....She is gonna stomp ya in the mud to never be found.....lol

Have to say, quite a clone there..... ruh ro


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'll throw one out


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Too busy but my creative juices are worn out today!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Here's an Idea*

I to tired to be any more creative. But, maybe something along these lines.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

One more for tonight, different direction


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*My last one for tonight*

Thought I might try and make it a bit skinnier. 
(Disclaimer: Still can't quite figure the colors out)


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Thought I might try and make it a bit skinnier.
> (Disclaimer: Still can't quite figure the colors out)


That looks good! Try Maroon, Navy Blue, and Hunter Green.


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

*Humble entry...*

Ok, I really want to win this one...
Please provide some feedback so I know where this stands.

Thanks!!


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Time for Bed*

A little clean up -- need sleep.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

You guys are getting creative! Will throw some feedback as soon as I get off the water and out of these 30 mph winds. Thanks.

Hey Badhabit. I didn't draw that! A happy kid named Tiger did.


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

*Heres My Entry*

This ones kind of plan but easy to print or do with whatever!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Might as well throw mine in the mix...........


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

something with a yellow bait bucket would be appropriate LOL


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

don't forget white rubber boots....and his infamous boxer thong.....


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

I got a hand drawn pic of Donetta that some dork drew many moons ago. White rubber boots, straw hat and bait bucket included. I think I need to post it with the autors name. LOL


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

*lol*

I feel sort of potlicked on some of these! haha should have pmed the image!


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

*Now we're getting somewhere...*

Something a little more fun, perhaps?
This one has a lot of potential. I made several variations of this, but liked the cartoon appeal of the Heron in waders best.


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

haha there is my picture Again!


----------



## Nicademas (Jan 31, 2006)

Google - Images kido; Hardly yours...
Now post something up worthy of what these people are putting up for it.
A few letters over someone else's photo isn't going to get it done.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Just a quick try. I think the Pale One is onto what Mike is looking for though.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

One more edit.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Just do me 1 favor Mike DON'T tell Trisha I sent it,and if you already did,do ya think she will forget about it by next year???
Maybe I will have to do Baffin next year.LOL


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

LouieB said:


> I got a hand drawn pic of Donetta that some dork drew many moons ago. White rubber boots, straw hat and bait bucket included. I think I need to post it with the autors name. LOL


 Louie, I would Copy & Save the Etch-a-Sketch, McT. Daddy'ed then put the finger on an innocent kid named Tiger. For future additional leverage.
Maybe, Tiger is an acronym ! (Trish, Is, Gonna, er, ?)

Actually, in all honesty. I'm overwhelmed with the many contributions Trish and yourself have had drawn. I would have a difficult time with a choice, several are very worthy. Perhaps, there a way Mont could set-up a Poll for most popular choices ?

rk


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

somethin' i put together real quick.. might get ideas


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

O.K.....you guys are doing a good job and here's a big thank-you and some feedback. (Tricia calls it "Beak Back", you know...kinda like pecking back at ya) 

Kenny:_ Do you want the standing tall stalking empirical Heron, the beak down neck in an S-curve stalking Heron, or the flapping animated Audubon stalking Heron."_ Definitely the stalking beak down - moment of spear thing. Questions are good!


JDFTurtle:_This is a great pose, combine this with the lettering. I have know idea how to put it all together_. Yeah, it is a cool pose&#8230;the moment of strike thing. Sorta looks like a roadrunner though? We have those too. I fish with one lol. 


Trouthunter: _Gotta have the pink t-backs._ Remember I am very PhotoShop skilled and I have pics of you worthy of edit lol. 

Bluewave86. Like it&#8230;going the right way. 


Terry G. The poised for the strike thing is close&#8230;action, what we are looking for&#8230;.



Shadman&#8230;saw those too. Tricia likes the abstract.



Milosmaster. That is something that will fit on a hat, but we gotta do something tho make sure we don't look like a bunch of high-socked bird watchers. 



Ugh&#8230;EtchaSketch. Tricia would like a little enhancement. The witch thing won't work lol, but you definitely got the legs right. 



Bill. Like the pic, has to lend itself to threads though. Not sure if realistic pics will work for hats, but they darn sure will for shirts. Hey&#8230;we're trying to do both, right? 



Charles Helm. Black & white is always cool. Hey, Tricia likes the "Go Skinny Fishin' " thing. (duh...wonder why?) Kinda like "go skinny dippin' (or in my case - chunky dunkin')



TxPalerider. You're obviously a pro&#8230;right? Hmmmmmm. Another hmmmmm. 



Bill: Different directions are always good too. What does the delta/ball represent? 



Nicademas: You have several good elements in there&#8230;tails, trout, wading skinny, etc&#8230; Good for banner stuff, etc, but would need to be simplified somehow for a hat type logo, agree? 



Espanolabass: Nice work&#8230;clean! However, do we want a laughing weekend fun type of Heron, or a little more serious predator type approach? We like to think more of the latter, even though fishing is supposed to be fun. 



BountyHunter: You pegged Capt. Tricia's beak dude. 



Brad & BertS: I know where you live.



LouieB: I have no idea what you are talking about. Who is Donetta and what is a Capt. Buckethead? You lie.



BBridges: There's the strike deal again. Getting there. 

O.K.. we hope y'all are having some fun with this...we sure are, and the more questions ask the closer we can probably get. Heck, we don't even know, that's why we ask y'all, but I imagine we will all know when we see it. 

According to e-mails and PM's, there are several more entries coming who all think they are going to win. Soooo, here's throwing in some T-shirts and hats (of course) so you can model them while you're fishing here. Hey...gotta look good too, right? 

Thanks again. Enhance your moment if you have too, but lets get creative. We'll set the deadline for midnight April 1st. (Certainly that is not April Fool's Day!)

Good luck!


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

What about the pic of the evolution of a fisherman????


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

You mean this one?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

isn't that Robo in the middle?


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

No...Robo is on the end.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

McTrout said:


> TxPalerider. You're obviously a pro&#8230;right? Hmmmmmm. Another hmmmmm.


I'm not sure I understand the feedback. Do you like direction I'm going or not? I'm not sure whether to scrap it or tweak it.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

TxPalerider.

I think "Hmmmm" means you have definitely raised an eyebrow. Professional looking, clean, will take embroidered thread, abstract illustration, etc. We think you may know what you are doing....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Here's another abstract look to consider. Again, colors are optional


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*One more and good night*

Another version


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Another version of mine..........


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

How about a commercial.

Hi! Im Mike McBride.

Owner, Manager and Janitor of Skinny Water Adventures.

I cant offer you a free this or a free that, but what I can offer you is lots of wading, bumpy rides and e-poser internet pictures.

Remember were not Laguna wide, but we are wide enough for the Laguna. 


Anyone from the valley might like that one.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Taking out some detail. Back to simple


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*Logo idea*

Here's a thought combining the heron and redfish....


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*logo idea*

This is the "simple" black and white version. I think you could do some really cool things with it in color...maybe I can post a color version later.


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

hoosierdaddy's are pretty cool. my sister is home on spring break from savannah college of art and design... i'll see if she'll help me come up with something.


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*color version*

a quick color rendering...


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*This one is sweet!*



hoosierdaddy said:


> a quick color rendering...


Can I go with you........LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Well we finally had a Pro step up. Looks like I'm done.

Hoosierdaddy, that is incredible work. I wish I had your talent. One thing, from a production standpoint, this would be perfect for a website. Could even be reproduced on a screened t-shirt (expensive). However, with the graduations in color, it's gonna be almopst impossible to sew. Keep in mind that each color has to go down as a solid when using thread. Also, some minor details will be lost when it is reduced down to the size of the front of a cap or above the pocket on a shirt. You might see if you can simplify for sewing.

Just some thoughts.

Again, beautiful work!


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

hoosierdaddy said:


> a quick color rendering...


SWEEET!!! NAILED IT!!!


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

I like that one, but it would look better with a bucket of croakers and a yellow bucket!!

Where's momma sohn in the advertisement btw?


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I can't beleive no one liked my stick girl!
I thought I had a rod in the bag...


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

One last one............


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*logo design*

a simplified option...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

It's probably just me but some of these birds look mad.:ac550: 

Some very nice work by the talented members!:cheers:


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

i just played with hoosierdaddy's. hope you're not offended, it's very good.










i've got a couple ideas for my own, but it's time to study now.


----------



## LureMan (Jan 14, 2005)

Hay Tahoe 

I hope if you were to win that you dont take all the credit lol


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

*And another.*

Heres another one. More options coming tomorrow.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Hoosierdaddy nailed it. I like the color ones and also the one that 4x4tahoe modified with the color combinations.


----------



## EchoDuck Jr. (Jul 16, 2004)

i really like hoosierdaddy's... and txpadler's


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

LureMan said:


> Hay Tahoe
> 
> I hope if you were to win that you dont take all the credit lol


naw, that's all him. when you can't beat 'em, join 'em!

but i wouldn't decline if he were to invite me or give me a rod! j/k


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

This ones got my vote



4x4Tahoe said:


> i just played with hoosierdaddy's. hope you're not offended, it's very good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Well we finally had a Pro step up. Looks like I'm done.
> 
> Hoosierdaddy, that is incredible work. I wish I had your talent. One thing, from a production standpoint, this would be perfect for a website. Could even be reproduced on a screened t-shirt (expensive). However, with the graduations in color, it's gonna be almopst impossible to sew. Keep in mind that each color has to go down as a solid when using thread. Also, some minor details will be lost when it is reduced down to the size of the front of a cap or above the pocket on a shirt. You might see if you can simplify for sewing.
> 
> ...


Some good advice from TPR here. You may want to talk to whoever will be doing your shirts, hats, letterhead, whatever about number of colors, costs, etc. as different methods have different limitations and corresponding expense.

Still lots of good things coming out here.


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

here's something simple, but catch i think. this is actually pretty fun playing with this.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Charles Helm said:


> ......... You may want to talk to whoever will be doing your shirts, hats, letterhead, whatever about number of colors, costs, etc. as different methods have different limitations and corresponding expense.
> 
> ..........


And, I know just the guy to talk to.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

McTrout, I think this beats all those would be artists. I think Kenny would probably give you a A+ for this one.


McTrout said:


> Ha.
> 
> Check out this EtchASketch entry. Gotta love it, so y'all don't be skeered!


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

O.K. all of you fine creative folks out there. The response is humbling,impressive, and getting rather large ~ not only here but also in PM's & emails. Looks like we might need to set down a few guidelines though to help make it fair for everybody...and also to help keep us out of trouble! I'm sure everybody who is participating might agree, so let's go.

1) The feedback thing seems to have caused a few ripples, and according to some mail, lent a bit of unfair advantage. Even though it makes sense, if we contribute any more about what we are looking for, (other than what we first outlined), we are 'aiding and abetting' a contest. This needs to be more about what you guys think the logo should be&#8230;so we're going to sit back, shut up, and let creative minds work on their own. In other words, submit ideas independent of what we are thinking, and then may the best contribution win. 

2) If some of y'all tweak somebody else's original idea, the original submission needs to get credit and you guys need to work things out together. For example, if it wins, you might need to share a day in the boat or whatever. 

Thank-you again for the responses, and we hope y'all are having as much fun being creative as we will have showing off our new supremely cool stuff. Can't wait!

Also, what is a new FTU Martian rod without the rest of it? Throw in 4 of FTU's new wading belts. The new style just hit and are far better than the original ones.

Oh&#8230;fishing's good by the way. Water is up, clear, and full of life!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

that being said, is there any way to let some of us know that we should not presue the contest any further ?


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Attached Images
















that looks way cool.......even like the color of the shirt.....


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Winner I like that also lol


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Terry...

Well, better not go there. For one, nothing is over till it's over, but also, someone might back-up, re-boot, and resubmit in a totally different direction. We've still got a week, and everybody who wants too can enter as many times as their brain allows. Being honest, we really don't know exactly what we are looking for (except for the few initial parameters) until it smacks us in the face, so y'all go as long as you are inspired and interested. Hey...EtchASketcher is still in!

A dilemma here is that this isn't exactly a fishing tournament where you can simply weigh something physically, so now we really don't know the best way to approach. It may be best to pick some finalist later on and then put it up to a vote?

By the way, not that it really matters, but I sorta added up the retail value of the grand prize and it's pushing $1700. We will wear it proudly, and again, thank all of you for all of the help so far. Stay tuned, we know there's more coming. Awesome.


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*a little tweaking*

a slightly tweaked color and black and white version of an earlier submission....


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Terry G. said:


> that being said, is there any way to let some of us know that we should not presue the contest any further ?


On the 18th (post #8) it was asked in McTrout's post if two weeks was enough time. I took that to mean the contest would last two weeks. Making the deadline as April 1st.

If is lasts longer, I do not see a problem. A logo is very important as it is the represntation of a company.

If it is closed sooner I would think some who were still working on an idea would be very upset.


----------



## Redfishslayer (Jan 12, 2005)

The color one by hoosierdaddy is AWESOME! These are some really nice looking logos you guys are coming up with...


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*Simple*

McTrout's danged ol' *"Nike Swoosh Simple"* keeps ringing in my head!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Really nice work here guys, makes me want to hire someone to come up with some new artwork/logo for our farm!

I'm impressed, but not surprised! 2Cool!


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

huntinguy said:


> Really nice work here guys, makes me want to hire someone to come up with some new artwork/logo for our farm!
> 
> I'm impressed, but not surprised! 2Cool!


LOL! What do you want to bet if you threw a skinny water fishin' adventure and some new sticks out there you'd have plenty of takers~


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

Time for a little levity.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Another etch a sketch.....LOL!


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*Another ....*

Did someone say a different direction?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

hoosierdaddy said:


> LOL! What do you want to bet if you threw a skinny water fishin' adventure and some new sticks out there you'd have plenty of takers~


Good point hoosier............but no skinny water fishing here right now.....till the sac a lait spawn starts lol......hmmm.......maybe I should put together a duck/goose hunt package lol.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Oh Trisha I see your on the board to,oh huh Mike dared me to do it,yeah thats it told me I was chicken I had to do it I'm sorry,I think your a better fisherperson than him anyways!
I'm sorry he forced me to do it.
We wanted to fish with you this year but he made all this excuses. Im sorry and 3 hail Marys,is that the Catholic thing or a football pass I forget???


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*logo*

just another thought...


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

*logo contest*

2 days working on it


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Little different directon


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

hoosier, do you do this for a living? you've sure got some talent. your latest ones are awesome too, but maybe consider changing the font. at first glance i read "Skinny Watch".

i'm thinking one of hoosier's creations will take the cake, whether it's already been submitted or will be submitted.

i won't give up though, i've got a couple ideas in my head.... hopefully i can transfer them from my head to photoshop, i just simply don't have the artistic genes in the family, but i did enjoy photoshop in high school and have played with it occasionaly for projects and stuff since.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

4x4Tahoe said:


> but i did enjoy photoshop in high school and have played with it occasionaly for projects and stuff since.


Hell we had 4X6 (screen) Apple computers all black and white and self contained monitor and all, photoshop didn't exist or windows for that matter let alone digital cameras and a need for photo shop How did 35 get so OLD LOL


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*Old?*



hunt2grill said:


> Hell we had 4X6 (screen) Apple 1computers all black and white and self contained monitor and all, photoshop didn't exist or windows for that matter let alone digital cameras and a need for photo shop How did 35 get so OLD LOL


I feel your pain hunt2grill, back when I was in high school we had to hammer and chisel our designs onto stone tablets!


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

u guys aint old, why when i waz in school , we were duin hand prints on cave walls with crushed powered rock.


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I was floating around and I heard this big boom. Then a lil while later I saw this hot chick running threw the forest with nothing but a fig leave on! It distracted our class but it was cool.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Here's a couple of more from some strange person named 'Orty.' Thanks! Only one short (long!) week left!

One small bit of general feedback, if I may, which may have something to do with,ugh, my email verbage....("McTrout!"). The submittals have all been great and much appreciated, but if we could, I would love to be humored with some sort of trout representation also in the mix... Even though I love reds (and so does Tricia), that's sorta more of what what I do. Thanks again, and again, good luck all!

​


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Nother one from Orty. 

Deadline April 1st, next Sunday, 6pm.


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*LOGO WITH REDFISH & TROUT*

Dos Mas....


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*Logo*

another...


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*logo*

How about a variation of an earlier submission with an added trout tail...


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

bbridges said:


> Another etch a sketch.....LOL!


Ya know, there's something to be said about the simplicity in that! Add something like "Get Skinny" to the logo, then on the back just put the web site name, and you got a pretty sweet lookin hat with a very simple (and cheap) embroidery design. It's Nike "swoosh" simple. When you build up reputation behind something simple like that, the logo becomes more of a symbol of your reputation than a graphic design that focuses more on computer ability than fishing ability. With a little cleanup to make it sharper, it would get my vote.


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Those were my thoughts on the idea. Just plain and simple and an easy embroidery. If I knew how to add the writing and do more editing I would try it out. Thanks Capn.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

agreed capn. I think that logo would look AWESOME on a hat! Play with it a little more bbridges. I dig it.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

This thread reminded me of when Infamous J asked Mike if that was a mullet flying off his hook on one of the previous logos. I can't remember what Mike's response was, but it was equally as funny.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I tried to play with it a little for ya BBridges, but when I play with it, it comes out looking more like a yet undiscovered versoin of the dodo bird rather than a heron...  I have some ideas, but no ability to see if they work for you.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Mike*

Mike I'm working on something for you. Would you prefer to incorporate the image below to make it all come together? 

Thanks,

TH


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

One more courtesy of The Pale One.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

The hat that I'm thinking of has Get Skinny on the bottom of the heron, and that's all that is on the front of the cap. On the back of the cap, the web site name www.SkinnyWaterAdventures.com, so that contact info is there. I wish I could figure how to accentuate the s curve in the neck, and a simple way to add the crest to the top of the head.

I like that logo with the wording like that for a simple shirt though. A navy blue or olive long sleeve t-shirt with white lettering would look great. Would be a great pocket emblem on a nicer button up shirt, too.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Last Gasp*

One more, but I think it has too many colors and is too busy. I think the "swoosh" ideas will be easier to execute/replicate.

Edit -- I borrowed the fish from your website as I do not have a similar picture of my own -- I wil be happy to delete it if you want.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Hoosier, I really like your black and white submissions. You do impressive work.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Mike I'm working on something for you. Would you prefer to incorporate the image below to make it all come together?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TH


Martin, I been lookin fer a way to get my back surgury free, you just solved that as I fell outta the chair "with witnesses"..... New keyboard cause I puked on it, and some new fruit of the loom undies, ya don't wanna know bout that.....lmao...

In the history of 2cool, I ain't never seen nuthin that funny...... How ya like that McBuckethead......... I'm rollin on da floor.......


----------



## Capt. Tricia (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh My God Badhabit!!!, I am still laughing!!! Confused, Blushing, Singing high notes. That is my man in the Budwieser Speedo!!!!!!!!!! New for you Martin he is diggin something up on you. You know I love you, but beware. Don't you just love 2Cool?


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Capt. Tricia said:


> Oh My God Badhabit!!!, I am still laughing!!! Confused, Blushing, Singing high notes. That is my man in the Budwieser Speedo!!!!!!!!!! New for you Martin he is diggin something up on you. You know I love you, but beware. Don't you just love 2Cool?


What I wouldn't give to see you "Confused, Blushing, Singing high notes" all at the same time..... My assumption is that it would be while you were targeting Reds in 12" of crystal clear grassy water, and see a 32 incher with lots of dots headed toward yer pink skitterwalk.... Then you realize it's a Trout as she swims with mouth wide open toward your skitter, only to bump it and swim off into the deeper ajacent channel.... I could only imagine the explicatives singing in high notes..... LOL

Promise I will make it down there soon....


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

probably too busy, but i think it's cool.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Trish...*

Heh, Trish...tell him to be nice...I have many more.  Besides, he DID shave his legs for that picture. LOL!

Love ya too.

TH


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*That's Fantastic*



hoosierdaddy said:


> How about a variation of an earlier submission with an added trout tail...


That looks great.

TH


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Just fer grins*


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

You guys are freaking us out with talent!

You sandbaggers best get on it, only five days left! May have to put some finalist up for a vote. If you had to vote now...which ones would you pick? Hard calls so far, but I think we can trust that we will have some very cool stuff to show off...very soon.

Thanks 2Cool. We are humbled & honored.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*They're all good but*

This one rocks.

TH


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

We have about 30 more entries from "Orty". Will try to post some of them this PM. 
Three more days folks. Who's coming down to fish with some new green martian rods?


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

Looks Like "orty" Is Going Fishing


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Ha. Many great entries! Just don't have the chair time right now to post. Just got in from the tempest, and now it's time to shower, eat, & meet & greet new folks. Updates just as soon as.

Orty...post some of your stuff up. Evidently you have WAY too much time on your hands lol.

M


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*Studs*

This is my first post, so bare with me...

You guys do have some great talent. It is a lot of fun putting ideas out there and seeing how they look, isn't it? McTrout loves giving me grief for having too much time, but what a great way to spend lunch, and after work thinking about anything associated with fishing!!!

I will post some of the stuff I like...and by the way, what you guys have posted is some really, really top stuff!

McPatron, if i missed any you guys think should be on, lemme know.

Look forward to meeting and seeing you guys on the water.


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*etc*

etc.


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*m*

m


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*n*

n


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*o*

o


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*p*

p


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*q*

q


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*r*

r


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*s*

s


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*woops*

f


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*t*

t


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*u*

u


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*v*

v


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*w*

w


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*x*

x


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*y*

y


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*z*

z


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*za*

za


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*zb*

zb


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> This one rocks.
> 
> TH


I agree. Lose the green background and it will look awesome embroidered on hats and shirts.

I'd buy one and I'm pretty picky.


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*zc*

zc


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*zd*

zd


----------



## Orty (Mar 26, 2007)

*thanks*

for your patience...


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> Mike I'm working on something for you. Would you prefer to incorporate the image below to make it all come together?
> Thanks,TH












Lmao!


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's a last minute entry. My son designed it and I digitized it for him.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Very nice. What application did you use to digitize his work.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

This one was awesome....












hoosierdaddy said:


> How about a variation of an earlier submission with an added trout tail...


----------



## Indo China (Jul 25, 2006)

*I am ready for the payout!*

When you are "red"y for a "specktackler" time


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

this was a great contest very interesing watching it develop 2cool.


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

no bait said:


> this was a great contest very interesing watching it develop 2cool.


It ain't over yet. Ends at midnight if I remember correctly.


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

grayfish said:


> It ain't over yet. Ends at midnight if I remember correctly.


 So what do you got up your sleeve grandpa??


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Incredible! Entries were awesome. Exhausted though. We had probably 50 - 60 big reds today and 30 trout including one 7 pounder. Gotta go down...'nother big day tomorrow.

As far as the winner goes, we'll have to wait until we geat a brain back to decide, BUT, we'll probably have to pick 5 or so finalist and solicit some feedback. Many exceptional entries...very hard call. Thank y'all so much!

Back soon!, and thanks again to all who participated. Exceptional talent here~>>> We shall indeed have some cool shirts & hats. Can't wait. Now....who's going fishing?????!


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

Who Is Going Fishin ??????????????


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

no bait said:


> 2 days working on it












I like this one. Plain, simple, and to the point.
S.M.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Sorry folks. Have been fishing every day, today is the only day off, and a late deadline is on me big time. Hopefully, tonight Tricia & I can sit down and wiggle through all of this. Not going to be easy on this end, and the hardest part is that we like elements from all of them. Back as soon as. Thanks again!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

I say, take your time. I can wait to hear the answer. You gave us two weeks to come up with somethng, how can you be expected to decide in a couple of days.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

grayfish said:


> I say, take your time. I can wait to hear the answer. You gave us two weeks to come up with somethng, how can you be expected to decide in a couple of days.


I agree McTrout. Take your time.

BTW, if it helps in the decision making, anytime I go bayfishing I always show up with a couple of bottles of Markham Merlot and 3-5 lbs of jerky.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> I agree McTrout. Take your time.
> 
> BTW, if it helps in the decision making, anytime I go bayfishing I always show up with a couple of bottles of Markham Merlot and 3-5 lbs of jerky.


Don't let him bring any of that nasty punch bait though... 

In fact, I better go with him to make sure he doesn't.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> Don't let him bring any of that nasty punch bait though...
> 
> In fact, I better go with him to make sure he doesn't.


 I don't think they will let you fish with a Zebco down South.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

We'll have to make a deal - you forget that nasty punch bait so I never have to smell that again, and I'll forget trusty rusty.


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

And The Winner Is?


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man Pale Guy...Markham Merlot and 3-5 lbs of jerky I bet that goes together real well. LOL!

TH


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Post #113 in blk & white is the shiznit!!!

T-BONE


----------



## Blue N' Brew (May 24, 2004)

I would buy a Tshirt with post #114 on it. That looks great, Hoosier you know how to point and click.


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

Take Your Time We All Went Fishing.


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*McTrout??*

Not that I'm at all concerned of the integrity of this little contest, but seriously...has anyone heard from our friends down south??

I hope everyone's okay ... maybe just busy loading up on some spring time wallhangers for their clients, I hope.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Sorry guys,

Just fishing every day here and totslly exhausted. We usually don't get home till around 6 or 7, then it really gets hectic. We'll get this done soon though...need to, want to!

By the way, yes hoosierdaddy, we've had 4 over 8lbs this week plus a solid 9, not to mention a ton of big, line stripping pig-headed reds. All on topwaters..knee deep. 

Here's hoping you artists might cut us a little slack for just a bit longer. Thanks all.

Mike & Tricia


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like a blast McTrout!! Those are some solid fish! Don't worry about the timeframe at all, like I said, that wasn't the reason for the inquiry...I'm glad to hear all's good.


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

Who Won?


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I think my etch a sketch was in the lead at the last I heard>>>


----------



## ranchpeddler (Aug 19, 2005)

*that is freaking good*

I cant stop laughing, that is fantastic!!!!


McTrout said:


> Ha.
> 
> Check out this EtchASketch entry. Gotta love it, so y'all don't be skeered!


----------



## baylvr (Jun 28, 2004)

Still don't know who won yet???


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Will post winner tonight when we get off the water. This was tough!

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Mike - Get off the internet - Finish your Post Toatsties - Get down to the dock - You're gonna foll around and be late!


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

He's always late EJ, he'll be late for his own memorial service. He always leaves something where ever he goes too. Countless cell phones, contact lenses, rod & reels, lures, truck keys, anchors, etc.


rk


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*He's busier than a one eyed cat watching 2 mouse holes*

.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

que crickets


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

_hooiserdaddy pick 3 more guest!_​​
We'll tweak one of your creations for thread and go with it. Congratulations and a big thank-you. There was some ingenious and creative work submitted, the choices weren't easy, and we appreciate the help from everybody who participated. Too tired to comment more for now, but we are humbled and honored at the effort. This was fun to watch develop.

Hats, shirts, other stuff coming soon. (Fishing's good by the way!)


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Congratulations hooiserdaddy. Can't wait to see the final results after the tweaks.


----------



## kempker1409 (Feb 26, 2006)

Congrats hoosier. Very talanted


----------



## BlueWave86 (Dec 18, 2004)

pick me! im a struggling college student who dreams of trout more than girls haha...ill keep dreamin..Great job on the logo! , very impressed. This contest was almost as suspenseful as getting 4/6 lotto numbers lol


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

McTrout said:


> _hooiserdaddy pick 3 more guest!_​


Congrats Hooiser! Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## HSP506 (Aug 25, 2006)

Mike & Tricia,

Looks like you got the artwork select, but do you have anyone setup to print your tshirts? If not give me a shout 832-221-8413 as I own Houston Screen Print. I grew up in the Valler, Weslaco in fact, and had planned on scheduling a trip with my Dad sometime during the summer.

JR


----------



## hoosierdaddy (May 9, 2006)

*Wow!*

Man......I'm kind of blown away. I have received so many compliments on my efforts, now to have actually won an opportunity to fish with a couple of the best guides on the lower coast....I'm flattered.

First of all, I want to thank Monte. Without Mont's 2Cool platform, this whole deal obviously wouldn't even exist. So, my first invitation to fish with me down south goes to Monte.

Mont, I'd love to have you join us, just as a way of saying "thanks" for all you do.

Thanks to Mike and Tricia for your gracious open invitation to compete in a contest to create a logo for your services that will hopefully be representing your company for years to come. I'm honored to have the association...you guys are truly first class.

And, I must say, congratulations to the other artists that submitted ideas. I know Mike and Tricia must have had a really hard time making their final decision. As many have said before me, there is a ton of talent here at 2Cool....keep up the great work.

Now, I gotta go clear a spot on the wall !


----------



## 4x4Tahoe (Jan 10, 2006)

congrats hoosier! have fun! 

mctrout, if you need any help "tweaking" it, let me know. as i stated earlier in the thread, i'm not real artistic, but i am pretty decent with photoshop. i'm not looking for a freebie either... i know how much that prize is already going to cost. i actually like playing around in photoshop when i'm bored.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Thanks again to all!

Listen 4X4....your stuff was over and beyond as well. Your #128 would make the coolest shirt we could imagine. Wish we could do both right now...but we're just dumb old guides you know lol. Wish we could call dubbs on that one. Maybe later??

Hoosierdaddy. Hey man. Good handle and it fits even better now. Email me at [email protected] when can. You've got a year to come play with us, so take your time if you'd like. Try to make sure everybody you bring is on the same page though if you can. You know the drill...the wadefish with lures thing. Not for everybody, but, we did catch another 30 1/8th, 9 pounder today!

Yes. We'll talk to several of y'all who have ask about doing the shirts & hats. Ready to get it done. If you could, you guys who are in the business email us back and lets talk. Baby needs new shoes...mama & daddy need some new threads. Can't wait.

Cheers all.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

When your whole project is complete will they be available through your website? If so can't wait to get my hands on some tee and caps


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Congrats to hoosierdaddy!! You truly have a talent my friend.


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

hoosierdaddy - well done and good use of God given talent.

Charles


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Wow, I have been gone too long

Logos caps & shirts? Is it to soon for me to place a bid for my logo on your boat. Maybe a nice wrap deal with my dot com on the bow deck??:biggrin: 

Just make sure ya'll get some in yellow and mint green. The brighter the better.
When is Erika gonna come down and get some on the water head shots??
You know the fee a few cold ones at Jeffe's and it's all good.


----------

